# Body choice...



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey, I've got the GTR kit but dont have the fenders or door peices, does anyone have a this setup? or atleast without the door extentions. The only pics i've seen besides the one on the site have the door. I just wanna know ahead of time so that if it is gonna look way shitty i can fork over a hundred or 2 more and get the peices...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

property of b14 stealth :thumbup:


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Now you have two different pics side by side to compare to.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

turbo200 said:


> Now you have two different pics side by side to compare to.


where did you buy the kit from? I have the wing and the front bumper, But I want the rest, and eurebuni charges an arm and a leg for theirs/

thanks


----------

